# Proline H10882M Tablet



## Oarabile (Sep 9, 2015)

My new android tablet camera is not working, I rebooted it several times and resett it...and I cannot find camera app in my settings, what can I do to fix this?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Please do not use the report system to post your problem.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

If the tablet is new and the camera is not working, return it.


----------

